# Prima installazione Gentoo

## AleNero

sto cercando di installare gentoo per la prima volta....(premesso che vengo da slackware che uso tutt'ora sul desktop e gentoo la voglio mettere sul portatile cel 1500 512 ram)

ho scaricato la minimal di gentoo 2004, ho seguito i passi dell'handbook di www.gentoo.org e sono arrivato fino a "emerge system" senza problemi...

ho lanciato emerge system ieri (sabato) alle 19 (prima ho fatto emerege --prefetchonly system per scaricare i sorgenti) e adesso (domenica ore 14) e ancora li che lavora....a occhio pare che faccia un configure lunghissimo solo che mi sembra che sia sempre il solito...nel senso che lo ripete all'infinito...

ho messo come CFLAG i686-linux-gnu e march=pentium4 -pipe -03....

nn so mi sembra che mi sti a prendere per i fondelli...e li che ripete sempre le solite cose.....

la domanda è: e tutto normale, lo deve fare oppure ho solo perso tempo???

grazie

----------

## silian87

Innanzit utto benvenuto!

Il problema del configure infinito me lo faceva pure a me sul portatile con kde.... fai control+c, altrimenti il tuo computer lavora per niente, ed aspetta qualcuno che sappia piu' di me...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *AleNero wrote:*   

> la domanda è: e tutto normale, lo deve fare oppure ho solo perso tempo???

 

Se e' sempre lo stesso configure non e' normale.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Non e' che e' perche' i configure si somigliano un po' tutti? Tra uno e l'altro compila qualcosa? Se compila allora e' tutto ok, se non compila... CTRL+C e vedi se qualcun altro risponde, avevo avuto lo stesso problema con KDE3.2 in Fedora installandolo con Konstruct.

----------

## AleNero

in realtà mi pare che sia sempre il solito...anzi si perche parte con compilare patch-2.5.9 e rimane sempre su quel pacchetto....all'inizio mi da pure un warning dove dice un qualcosa sulla flag ---host al esul cross compiler....nn so come andare avanti.....

----------

## MyZelF

CFLAGS e CHOST sono a posto?

----------

## AleNero

bella domanda....

celeron 1500 bus 400 ho messo i686-pc-liinux-gnu e march=pentium4 -pipe -03 -fomit-ecc

nn so se vanno bene...cmq ora ho riporvato a isntallare partendo da stage2...vediamo

----------

## MyZelF

 *AleNero wrote:*   

> -03

 

Attenzione che è -O3 non -03 (O non zero).   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## AleNero

 *Quote:*   

> Attenzione che è -O3 non -03 (O non zero)

 

mi scappa da ridere.....datemi pure del coglionazzo!!  :Smile: 

----------

## AleNero

cmq nn funziona lo stesso....

ho rifatto da capo e ho partendo da stage 2....emerge system mi compila i primi 2 pacchetti poi al 3(stavolta bash-2.05b) mi da il solito errore e inizia a fare il configure ciclicamente....col solito waning sul cross compiler

....

angoscia!!

----------

## shev

Ma siamo sicuri che un celeron 1500 rientri nella categoria "pentium4"? Io proverei mettendo pentium3, levandomi questo dubbio.

----------

## PXL

sto installando KDE, e mentre tenta di installare Xfree86 ho lo stesso problema di loop di config... adesso provo a ricontrollare chost...

(domandona... un P2 é considerato un i586???)

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *PXL wrote:*   

> (domandona... un P2 é considerato un i586???)

 

Un P2 dovrebbe essere gia' un i686. Inoltre puoi usare la flag pentium2.

----------

## silian87

I pentium 2 sono i686, mentre i k6 sono i586, comunque ha ragione fedeliallalinea, c'e' la flag pentium2.

----------

## MyZelF

 *Shev wrote:*   

> Ma siamo sicuri che un celeron 1500 rientri nella categoria "pentium4"? Io proverei mettendo pentium3, levandomi questo dubbio.

 

Il Celeron 1500 *dovrebbe* avere un core Northwood, quindi pentium4 *dovrebbe* andare bene (ulteriore dimostrazione è il bus a 400 che nei vecchi Coppermine basati su P3 *dovrebbe* essere 100 o 133).

----------

## Dancy

emerge system sulla tua macchina non dovrebbe impiegare + di 2 ore   :Crying or Very sad: 

mi ricordo che il cross compile aveva dato problemi con gli stage  hardened... ma era un bug   :Surprised: 

----------

## PXL

ahahah... e pensare che stamattina alle 8:30 ho avviato un bel

```
emerge KDE
```

dopo aver gia fetchato tutti i pacchetti a casa, e alle 16:30 ancora non aveva finito (a dire la verità di kde ancora manco l'ombra, stava finendo le varie dipendenze tipo xfree86, ecc ecc...), peccato che l'ho dovuto lasciare al lavoro, volevo proprio vedere fino a che ora andava =)

mi vien da pensare che se faccio tra qualche settimana un emerge -u world, quando avrà finito, i pacchetti appena compilati saranno gia vecchi.. ahaha

----------

## PXL

sono arrivato in ufficio, e sta ancora compilando... adesso sono 24 ore che sta compilando kde... (da una installazione di base... dunque con tutte le dipendenze, tra xfree, ...) mi sa che ne avrà ancora per due-tre orette...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *PXL wrote:*   

> sono arrivato in ufficio, e sta ancora compilando...

 

Porta pazienza che alla fine sarai ricompensato  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## PXL

lo spero... visto che sono ormai 1 giorno e 2 ore, e sono arrivato a quasi 40 su 65 pacchetti totali da installare =) ehehe...

----------

## randomaze

 *PXL wrote:*   

> lo spero... visto che sono ormai 1 giorno e 2 ore, e sono arrivato a quasi 40 su 65 pacchetti totali da installare =) ehehe...

 

Fare "a rate" era brutto?

----------

## PXL

perché mai fare "a rate"?? tanto per ora non ce l'ho bisogno... lo lascio finire...

----------

## PXL

siamo arrivati a 40 ore di compilazione ininterrotti, solo per KDE e dipendenze varie... alla mia maratona mancano "solo" 9 pacchetti da installare... staremo a vedere...

----------

